# Just want to know if this is going to effect it



## Evets1989 (Mar 27, 2016)

I noticed this when the new growth came in on this one.   I got them mixed up so strain can be.  WWxBB.  Lsd-25.  Or afghani
But the two new leaves.  One looks like it is dead right away.   What's the best method to make sure it doesn't effect it.    I think all of these strains are auto flower so cropping isn't the best idea usually but in this case.   What are your opinions on how to let her proceed.  ??? 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Evets1989 (Mar 27, 2016)

So basically if it's dead already for some odd reason     It will only have one branch.  Will it continue to grow normal after or should I Top it now and chance it since its and Auto Flower.      I want smaller type plants with big yields cus I'm relying on this grow to save us from financial issue.   So I'm really hoping for a decent turn out


----------



## Evets1989 (Mar 27, 2016)

I've been reading up but wanted to post here for others that may run into this too.  And I want experienced opinions hopefully.       

Sorry about the title on this.   I posted in wrong one.   That's the title of another post I'm doing now


----------



## Evets1989 (Mar 28, 2016)

As anyone had this happen.     All my plants I have ever grown.  And has been a lot.   I've never had new growth missing a leaf or branch.    All my plants have always been evenly until I trim or something.     I'm running into some new stuff this grow.       I stopped growing in 2012 but back then I had a cycle of 10+ plants in Veg and 10+ in Bloom all year round


----------



## bud88 (Mar 28, 2016)

Could it just be a genetic abnormality? I would keep an eye on it and see what happens... It might be that being an autoflower the genetics aren't as stable as they would be with a photoperiod plant. 
As far as topping/fimming of auto strains... I've grown a few and have done so without issues but I may have just gotten lucky. Remember with autoflowers the cycle is much shorter,  so if they are quick finishing autoflowers topping could hurt the yield in the end.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 28, 2016)

All we can do is wait and  see what happens. can you take another pic in a couple of days please?


----------



## SHOT (Mar 29, 2016)

I have a question here. What is the advantage to grow autos?


----------



## Joe420Camel (Mar 29, 2016)

marcmatar221 said:


> I have a question here. What is the advantage to grow autos?


ease of use

you can setup a tent with 24/7 lighting and then "set-it and forget-it" almost.

You could have 4 plants, each planted 3 weeks apart...
replant as you harvest.

Not something you could do with non Autos as the lighting would need to be 12/12 for the particular plants in the flowering stages.


By the way, this is all just from research I did a while back, I've never grown an auto.

:48:


----------



## Hushpuppy (Mar 29, 2016)

Evets: You can wait for it, it will heal itself and keep going. it was most likely a genetic failure deep in the developing cells. Nothing you can do but watch it continue and see if more issues arise from it, or if the plant just ignores the damage and continues its thing (which is most likely the case). The damage can sometimes have the effect of making the surviving plant that much stronger, and produce better.

Marc: autos have their offset advantages with photos. The shorter grow/bloom period is helpful to those who need it a little sooner. But the give back is less yield for a given space. Autos are often smaller, lower yielding plants that you can't clone, so its hard to get consistency with phenotypes. But they are getting better all the time.


----------



## SHOT (Mar 29, 2016)

Hmmm not bad. But i still prefer the regular ones!. Thanks for ur replies guys.


----------



## Evets1989 (Mar 30, 2016)

Rosebud said:


> All we can do is wait and  see what happens. can you take another pic in a couple of days please?



Yep the plant for sure just kept growing like nothing happened.  It's just completely missing that branch.  Not even a little bump or knob where it should be.   And it looks like The node is still going to come in like normal where it's missing the branch.     So over all I think it will be fine and as suggested it may even make the plant stronger.   Guess we're see.   But here's the pics you asked for after a few days 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Hushpuppy (Apr 4, 2016)

MJ is a very determined plant so it doesn't surprise me that it wouldn't miss a beat. It was just some anomaly that caused it. Those first few nodes don't matter a whole lot as the plants get bigger so the loss of it is nearly meaningless to the plant.


----------



## Evets1989 (Apr 6, 2016)

Yeah.  I was actually thinking about switching this small plant over to bloom.    Cus this plant stretched really bad.   My screw up.  But since the bottom stem is soo darn small and skinny.   It's not getting the proper flow through it to support the larger stem and plant.  Leaves get a bit droopy sometimes and I think that's why.       Any ideas what j can do.   Here's a pic of her stem.      Can I bury it deeper and roots start on the skinny stem?     Last time I did that it did good at first and then died.   But I Thot I'd get some opinions on a safe way to improve this plant         I was thinking even putting it my BubbleTronics but I have one plant in there and no room for another. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Evets1989 (Apr 6, 2016)

Here's the second pic.          I was just thinking about flowering it so I have something sooner to hold me over.      But if I could get the stem issue fixed than maybe I won't.        I just don't want to bury it deeper and it rot the roots or stem.      Last time I did it I followed instructions to do it with dirt.    It said bury it deeper in DRY dirt.  Wait 3-5days and then water it good.     It made it I think 10days and died VERY FAST.      It was doing very well until the 9th day it dropped a little bit but I thought it was over watering so checked and soil was just moist enough to be ok.   And the 10day it was dropped over on its side and snapped the stem.     I DKNT WANT THAT TO HAPPEN THIS TIME.    LOL.     Was that soil way a dumb way of doing it?    Or maybe it just didn't take and no roots formed.   Idk.     Any opinions on this.  Please let me know 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Evets1989 (Apr 6, 2016)

Oh.  And plus I burnt a few leaves.    My LED fell down and got a few side leaves     No biggy.   But with the stem issue.    I probably should have fixed it early on but I was afraid to mess with it.  Mainly cus j had already broken one when trying to fix it cus I had two side by side that stretched one day cus I left them sitting in the wrong spot.   And they shot up and stretched over a few hours.      My fault completely.  Lol


----------



## Hushpuppy (Apr 6, 2016)

I don't believe that plant is viable to flower. I would look at cloning it or dumping it as that may be a genetic failure that will become a sucker in the room.


----------



## Evets1989 (Apr 7, 2016)

I transplanted it and put half that stem down into the dirt and it's actually doing better already.   Not as good as it needs to be but I think it will be ok.   I know I'm not going to get a great yield off of it.      I think I may do the method of pre trimming once it flowers.     Why do you say it's not viable to flower?     I've flowered smaller plants than this before.  Well actually they flowered accidentally but still they were way smaller.     Do you mean it's not viable flower cus the stem or cus it's so small?      Just curious as to what your reasoning is.    I know it's not a great plant.  But for the most part it's doing well considering the stem issue and the stress it's had previously.    Light falling and burning it.   The stem is choking it.  It had a genetic failure and only grew one branch instead of a set like normal.  It's back to normal now.            I was thinking about this.   I buried it a little deeper to see how that goes.   If that goes good I'm going to give it another week to see how she does.   Then I may see if it will flower and a few tricks to get some nice buds still just a small yield.   And then that would hold me over until the rest come through.   And I already started another seed to replace it


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 7, 2016)

I agree with Hushpuppy that it is too small to flower and I don't believe you would get much of anything and if you did get a cola, that stem can't support it. I would take a healthy branch and  clone it and get a good plant out of that one and veg it a while.


----------



## Evets1989 (Apr 7, 2016)

Well the problem with cloning is I'm not sure what it is and not sure if it's auto flower or photo.     I had a few different plants and I mixed them up.   Lol.  Whoops.    But here.  I'll give you the ones it can be.   WW x BB.    BUBBAS GIFT.  MONEY MAKER.   AFGHANI.  OR IT COULD BE.    LSD-25.      I though I ordered all auto flowers but glad that I seen some weren't    I misread I guess.   But I got a bunch of free seeds and they sent the same order out to me three times because the first two orders no seeds would germinate. So I asked if they would reshoot another order.  That was HERBIES HEADSHOP.   Is that a good breeder to order seeds from?      And what if I can get roots to grow from the stem by burying it deeper.    I just buried it more and buried half of that stem.   Once roots start on it, IF THEY DO.   I'll bury the whole stem and if roots grow off of it.     Won't it be ok then?


----------



## Evets1989 (Apr 7, 2016)

I kind of was more thinking better to have 4grams from it.   Than to get nothing at all.   Lol.      So do you guys think the rooting may work?    If the skinny stem starts roots.  Will that make it better?    Or is cloning it my only option.     I know you can clone AutoFlowers but it's kind of pointless in most cases.  Since the clone will remain the same age as the mother.   From what I've read anyway.   But I don't know if it's AutoFlowers or photo


----------



## stinkyelements (Apr 7, 2016)

I wouldn't be too worried about what to do with it all you can do is wait and see what it does, I think burying it will help a bit but only time will tell. If you decide to flower sooner than later you could still get something half decent from it just know that it's not gonna benefit much from burying it deeper it will only focus on flowering and do what it can as it is. So just stake it up for a little better support and let it go either way it should be fine. If you give it some time before you flower can't hurt to try and clone it, and if it's an auto depending how old it is you should know if it's an auto pretty soon. Good luck


----------



## Evets1989 (Apr 7, 2016)

Yeah it's doing better still.   I was thinking if it doesn't start to get bigger soon.   Maybe I will rinse all the dirt out and carefully transplant the clean roots and plant into the Bubbler tank    I have one plant in it and it's doing awesome     Thinking maybe it will be best for this plant as well


----------



## Evets1989 (Apr 15, 2016)

Well since I mixed all the plants up I didn't know which strain this was until now.        It started flowering under 24/7 light so I'm thinking it's probably the AutoFlower one I got.   Lad-25          As far as I see from what i ordered its the only autoflowering seed I ordered and I only ordered one feminized seed and this I am assuming is that LSD-25 plant 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Evets1989 (Apr 15, 2016)

Here's the other pic 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Evets1989 (Apr 17, 2016)

And thanks StinkyElements.     I'm glad I just buried it a little deeper to try and help with the roots and then I waited     Burying it seemed to help a little but it flowered not long after that so doubt it was able to do much deeper.   Didn't have time to do anything before flowered.    And since it auto flowered I know which strain it is now too and so happy.  Although I'm a bit disappointed that my LSD-25is only this small.   But after seeing pictures of other people's.  It's not much smaller than anyone else's.   Guess they don't get real big since they are an Auto.      It's a nice plant tho.  Nice looking buds are forming and looking like it's going to be a decent yield for such a small plant.   Obviously not an ounce of yield but I'd say it's going to truly some decent buds atleast.    Good enough for me for now until the others flower and cure.   I'll have some good ganja medicine for now atleast


----------

